

Show HN: Close.io by Elastic (YC W11) - philfreo
http://close.io/#

======
mikeknoop
I'd to love to get this on Zapier, what can I do to help move things forward?

~~~
philfreo
We'll get something out soon!

~~~
samstave
MikeKnoop is the co-founder of Zapier.... I think you're missing an offer of
assistance to help you, actually.

Don't miss this one :)

~~~
philfreo
I didn't miss anything - Mike and I have an email thread going as well :)

~~~
samstave
Oh, good! Your initial reply just made it sound like "yep, that's in our
roadmap and we will release something in the future" boilerplate response.

:)

------
louhong
I've heard about the product from friends so I'm interested in looking at the
developer apis. The product looks great - congrats on the launch!

~~~
philfreo
The API docs need some love still (<http://developer.close.io/>) but the API
itself is very powerful since we use the same API for everything in Close.io
itself.

~~~
louhong
Thanks for the link! Do you think you would ever add a physical address to
'Opportunity'?

~~~
philfreo
We allow comments on Opportunities. Eventually we'd allow custom schemas here
but for now mailing/physical addresses get stuck under "Leads" (aka Accounts)
(which Opportunities belong to)

------
philfreo
It's been a lot of fun working on this both technically (Backbone.js, Flask,
Mongo) and by working on a product that genuinely makes people happier & more
productive in their jobs.

I'm happy to answer any questions.

~~~
stokanic
On the screenshots it looks like you packed your webapp as native. I'm nots
sure if the app is downloadable, if so what did you use to pack the app with?

Edit : I found the download link at the bottom of the page and see you used Qt

~~~
thomas-st
The Windows app is using Qt + CEF (Chromium Embedded), the Mac app is using
Cocoa with a native WebView.

